# Is there a Cinch Liner?



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

last year I noticed that 2 of my boys got rubbed a little raw from the cinch.
when I had horses. The cinch could be padded or now they have
new and improved cinches that help with rubbing.
Is there anything that you guys recommend to slip over the cinch
to help?


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

I went to wool felt on all cinches and pads for all my Packgoats and Mammoth Trail Donkeys after experiencing numerous rubbing issues. All issues disappeared. The biggest problem I had was with neoprene, it does not breath and holds the heat in, causing galling. The neoprene works OK for short trips that don't cause the animal to stay heated for any duration, and does not work the cinch and pad excessively. Neoprene tends to stick tightly to the area it is fastened to and this is what causes the damage. Wool tends to be more flexible (moving around slightly), causing less lateral pressure to be exerted on the tissue, and wool breaths causing the tissue to stay cooler. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I wonder if you could use a pony size cotton string cinch. I used to work a lot with dude strings, and we always had problems with neoprene cinches. I honestly don't know why they still make those horrid things--they were a miserably failed experiment! Felt was a lot better, and string cinches were the best. For horses that were already sored, we used salve and slapped a feminine pad on the inside of the cinch where the sore spot was. The sticky backing helped keep it in place. What helps most is if you can move the cinch back away from the elbow. A lot of sores are caused by the cinch being too far forward in that sensitive area where the skin moves around a lot. If you can move it back even one or two inches, it can make a world of difference.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Early on we used leather and had rubs regularly. Once we started using the padded cinch straps we haven't had another rub. I'd definitely recommend some sort of pad of slippery cover like vinyl on a cinch strap if it is not padded.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Wouldn't vinyl present the same problems as neoprene? Although on the plus side, vinyl is slippery and less likely to grab hair than neoprene. My biggest problems have always come from materials that don't "breathe".

One thing for sure: vinyl pants are the _worst_ when it comes to sweating and chafing! I recommend something else to wear to your eighties or goth party.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Maybe I will get some cotton fake sheep wool. That is kinda what I have on my homemade saddle.
And it worked well.


----------

